# Car meet & Autosmart rep in swansea



## ChazBEmodified (Nov 23, 2008)

We have a car meet in swansea, at unit 6 st Luke's court, Clarke way, swansea. Sa1 7er

Had one a few weeks ago and a few dw members came

Autosmart will actually have his truck this time tho

Let me know if any if you wish to attend


----------



## ChazBEmodified (Nov 23, 2008)

This is Thursday 27th at 19:30


----------



## Wozski (Mar 27, 2011)

would have liked to but unable to attend this time....


----------



## j4miejenks (Jun 12, 2009)

Pity only just noticed this, would have come along...dont log on that often. So could do with a bit more notice than 4 days next time


----------



## Thehonourable (May 23, 2011)

Happening next Thursday too, with Autosmart attending.


----------



## Eaglepete (Apr 9, 2012)

Thehonourable said:


> Happening next Thursday too, with Autosmart attending.


Damn ... I'm working nights  ... Please keep posting if this is happening again :thumb:

Cheers

Pete


----------

